# Paying Credit Cards



## happyhour (Aug 11, 2008)

My family and I are looking to move to Dubai to clear debt back in the UK and to start a new life. Is it straight forward paying credit cards in Dubai? We only rent in England so will have no english address. Can we open a bank in Dubai and pay our bills as we do over here? My husband had been offered a fantastic package, good money, accommodation for all of us, schooling, car etc, bonus. Is there any thing we need to be concerned about with respect to banking?


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

In short, yes you can pay off your credit cards whilst in Dubai. I would advise redirecting all your mail to Dubai or to a family member's address to ensure that you receive all your credit card statements (saves you worrying about identity theft as well). I am not even bothering with telling my bank that I am moving as I do not plan to use my cards but saying that, if you are planning to use your credits cards in Dubai, then you need to inform them, else after a few days they will probably stop all payments due to the 'irregular' transactions.

You will be able to set up a standing order with your bank to transfer money back to the UK to meet all your commitments. There are other places like UAE Exchange that will also transfer money for you. You will be able to benefit from the facilities available in the UK such as online banking, phone banking, etc.


----------

